# I can't read my audio CD or my DVD video



## nebulus (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi,
I'm a newbie and I can't play my audio CD or my DVD video with freeBSD. I have audacious and parole in xfce. I can't see my CD/DVD with thunar but I see with DSBMC.
Could you explain to me how read simply my CD/DVD ?
thanks you very much.


----------



## mrclksr (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi nebulus,

in case of sysutils/dsbmc, it is pre-configured to use multimedia/vlc for playing DVDs and audio/deadbeef for playing CDs. You can either install those programs, or you can change the settings (File -> Preferences).


----------



## nebulus (Jun 4, 2018)

I have change in preference and it's not working with "audacious all.cda". I can't open CD with thunar from DSBMC


----------



## talsamon (Jun 4, 2018)

Try open the CD/DVD with multimedia/VLC (and forget x11-fm/thunar, it is one of the badest filemanagers I know, x11-fm/pcmanfm is also not a good one, but it's a whole lot better than x11-wm/thunar.  I like x11-fm/xfe or x11-fm/rodent).


----------



## nebulus (Jun 4, 2018)

I have an error with VLC when I want open a CD too

```
$ vlc
VLC media player 2.2.8 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.7-14-g3cc1d8cba9)
[0000000802457050] core libvlc: Lancement de vlc avec l'interface par défaut. Utilisez « cvlc » pour démarrer VLC sans interface.
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-nicolas'
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965
[000000081aa12050] core input error: open of `cdda:///dev/cd0' failed
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 4, 2018)

What shows `cat /etc/fstab`?


----------



## nebulus (Jun 4, 2018)

```
$ cat /etc/fstab
# Device    Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0s1a    /        ufs    rw    1    1
/dev/ada0s1b    none        swap    sw    0    0
$
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 4, 2018)

What does `ls -l /dev/cd0` show you?

It's not uncommon for that device not to be accessible by regular users. For example, this is how I set it up on my end:


```
peter@zefiris:/dev $ ls -l cd*
crw-r-----  1 root  dvd       0x60 May 21 04:57 cd0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x63 May 21 04:57 cd1
```
This allows anyone in the dvd group to access this device node.

My guess is that the permissions are blocking this for you.

(edit)

You may want to look into /etc/devfs.conf, this sets up several of the device nodes in /dev. An entry I made (and totally forgot about):


```
own     cd0     root:dvd
```
This sets up the situation shown above.


----------



## nebulus (Jun 4, 2018)

```
$ ls -l /dev/cd0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x66  4 juin  21:23 /dev/cd0
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 4, 2018)

nebulus said:


> ```
> $ ls -l /dev/cd0
> crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x66  4 juin  21:23 /dev/cd0
> ```


That's your problem right there. Your current account isn't root (as shown by the prompt) and unless it's a member of the operator group then you can't use this device.

Now, I've shown you an example above how you might be able to fix this, but the easiest way out:

Make sure you know your current username (use `whoami` or `id` to make sure).
Become root (use `su`) and add yourself to the operator group: `# pw groupmod operator -m <your username here>`.
After that go back to your normal account and try again. You may need to 'relog' (log out and back in). Use `id` to verify that your account is now a member of operator. After that: happy CD'ing 

Hope this can help.


----------



## nebulus (Jun 6, 2018)

I have try it but I can't read


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 6, 2018)

What's the current error message?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2018)

After adding the user to the group make sure to logout that account and log back in again. Then check with `id` to see if the account really has the group added.


----------



## nebulus (Jun 11, 2018)

```
$ id
uid=1001(nicolas) gid=1001(nicolas) groups=1001(nicolas),0(wheel),5(operator)
$
```


----------



## nebulus (Jun 11, 2018)

Impossible to mount CD audio "Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying."


----------

